# Win10 - App can't open using the Built-in admin account.



## aparis99 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm working on a domain/client setup and have upgraded from 7 to 10. I can't seem to open normal apps like the calculator, photo viewer, Edge, etc. I get the same error. 
"This app can't open. %APP% can't be opened using the built-in administrator account. Sign in with a different account and try again."

I've search and have found 2 fixes. One is change the local security policy change for "UAC Admin Approval Mode for the Bulit-in Admin account" and I set that to Enable. 
The other fix was to verify that change occurred in the registry, making sure a value was "1". 

Everything was good until a reboot, now it's happening again. Any ideas?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Are you logging into the Domain as your Domain user account or as the Local Administrator? If Domain User, you should be able to change the UAC Admin Mode under the user account on the Domain Controller. 
If a local admin, right click each app that you are having problems with, *Properties*, and go to the *Compatibility* tab and put a check in *Run this program as an Administrator*


----------

